# Belarus 31 1996



## LucTractor

Hello,

I'm looking at buying a Belarus 310 1996 with 182hrs. The problem, the tractor has not run for over 5years. It has been sitting outside and it's a little bit rough. The engine is very clean and it turns. I've tried to get it start it's trying to go but I can't get it going. 

If the tractor has not run for so long could I encounter some major issues for the engine, trany, etc...

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! Are you getting it for a good price? Have you looked into the availibility of parts?


----------



## Larry in OK

While what I know of them is 99% 2nd hand all I have heard is a major problme with getting parts/support.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Ive never herd of one- i imagine parts are hard to find for it. Unless the price is too cheep not to pass up- id pass, just on the account of no where to get parts when needed.

No start could be a number of things- basing on what youve said, id say the fuel was left in it when parked, so that automatically means, carb cleaning, probably new fuel line, gas tank cleaned- for starters. Then if it either has spark thats another whole rats nest- is all the wiring bad, ign parts, bad plugs . Then if it does eventually run, does it actually move? Just things to also consider.


----------



## LucTractor

*Belarus 300 (310) 1996 DIESEL*

Sorry guys,
It was a typo it's actually a 300 (310) DIESEL. This is what Belarus told me. Thanks for your input. Well this tractor was bought new from the original owner (85 year old) and he said that he use it for worknig in the back feild for pulling tree's etc. When he put it away he said that everything was working fine. When we tried to start it it would make smoke and it was trying to start. I think I could get it for under 1,500.00.

But if anyone else has recomendation or experince with a 300 (310) please let me know.
Bye


----------



## cj06

If possible stay away from *belarus * , they were Russian made and when they were imported they had lots of support ! that was 20+ years ago , now parts are almost impossible to get as there are no more dealers !


----------



## Kd7lmq

A pig in the poke so to say, at 1500 bucks, it may last you years before needing parts. Otherwise you will be taking it down to be turned into new iron.


----------



## LucTractor

Well thank you for your input. As far as I know there is some dealers in Canada and they said parts are stiil available in all models. But I not sure if I want to go ahead with this unknown project.

I will have to see it again with a mechanic before I make a decision.

Thanks


----------



## cj06

LucTractor said:


> Well thank you for your input. As far as I know there is some dealers in Canada and they said parts are stiil available in all models. But I not sure if I want to go ahead with this unknown project.
> 
> I will have to see it again with a mechanic before I make a decision.
> 
> Thanks


SEEING that you live up in Canada and you know that there are some dealers and they say parts are available then you should buy it and fix it up and it will make you a nice machine ! 

" NEVER HEARD ANY RUSSIANS COMPLAIN ABOUT THEM "


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Not trying to sway you one way or the other, but I own a Belarus 562. When I bought it there were a few things I had to repair and wiring was one of them. These tractors are the most simple, straight forward machines made. Remember, the machines were made so that farmers could fix and adjust most things, right in the field. Why even the ball joints are adjustable! Parts are still available here in Canada. As a matter of fact, new Belarus tractors are still being sold in Canada today. That being said, I have bought parts directly from Russia, ( online) and had them delivered cheaper than from local dealers! There's even a Belarus tractor club on line where there is a wealth of info on all Belarus tractors.OK, there is a down side to these tractors. They aren't as flashy and comfortable as some of the major brands, but they are very reliable and get the work done. This is just my opinion, based on my own tractor. Hope this helps you in some way.Bye


----------



## oldtom

Simple Russon tractor ,little ruf on finish but very basic should come with onne tools, electrical is 1940 Bosch still make to day like a dollar for every one$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

